# Unable to begin Tivo Desktop Element not found



## david-1 (Dec 10, 2006)

I am getting this error when trying to start the Tivo Desktop. It was working fine with the beta version....I uninstalled, shutdown, restarted Tivo, started PC, re-installed.
I completed this with the Beta, and the full version of 2.4

If this has been discussed, I apologize. Please help, or point me in the right direction.

David


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

After you uninstall, try going through the Windows registry and removing and references to TiVo Desktop you can find (if you've upgraded to Plus, make sure you know your Plus key because you'll have to re-enter it).

Also, try deleting the TiVo Desktop cache if it's not removed by the uninstall. It's under C:\Documents and Settings\<username>\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop\Cache.

Finally, make sure you're not specifying a root folder for your My Recordings location (i.e., D:\ as opposed to D:\TiVo). I saw that "element not found" error once when I tried that.


----------



## david-1 (Dec 10, 2006)

I removed the program....deleted all folders used for the storage/cache. I did change the view setting to show hidden files and folders. I cleaned out references in the Document and Settings folder. I emtied the recycle bin. I then shutdown the computer. I then ran a program called registry mechanic. I went through the registry to clean out any references. I shutdown again, then ran the mechanic program.

Reinstalled the program and it works!!!  Thank you!!

David


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Glad I could help out. :up:


----------



## psturm (Mar 2, 2003)

Do you know what the cache is on a vista system?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't have Vista, but from what I've read the old "Documents and Settings" was replaced by "Users" so poke around in that folder. Or do a search for "Cache" and see if it comes up.


----------



## psturm (Mar 2, 2003)

I found it on the Tivo Server Properties on the performance TAB. 

I then has to set my system to show hidden files.

Thanks.


----------



## psturm (Mar 2, 2003)

I had to delete all the files in the cache folder and the cookies and history files in the Local\Tivo Desktop folder\

Once again thank you very much.


----------



## sentient21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have repeatedly run into this problem, and after implementing all of the various fixes out there, it kept coming back. I just fixed the problem by deleting the following files from C:\Documents and Settings\"username"\Local Settings\Application Data\TiVo Desktop :
Cookies
History
Image Rotations
TransferQueue

It may very well be that I only needed to delete one of these files, so you may want to delete them one by one to see which one it is that fixes it.
Note: It may be wise to re-run the TiVo Desktop installer as well (don't remove it first, just run the setup program), selecting the "Repair" option instead of "Remove", just as a precaution. This will make sure that any necessary files TiVo Desktop needs are recreated. I did, and everything seems to be fine now.
~jd
:up:


----------



## Chas_M (Jul 26, 2005)

I too was having problems installing version 2.5 or 2.5.1 in place of a working version of 2.3. I tried many of the fixes reported here to no avail. I always found some error preventing desktop from running. 

In reviewing other similar posts here I found a reference to a software item from Tivo that makes "magic" happen. It is called Tivo Desktop Cleaner and is available on their Tivo web site. It is a very brief command file that purges all the unnecessary stuff that Desktop hides, but does not lose your media access code or the Plus update code.

The software may be found on TiVo's site - it is buried pretty deep under the Setup & Support page. The best way to find it is to use the Tivo Knowledge base and look for Desktop cleaner. Then work through the pages until you find a link atking you to the Desktop Cleaner download. It's some trial and error.

But it works for versions 2.3, 2.4, and 2.5 in Win XP (don't know about Vista)


----------



## Jiffylush (Oct 31, 2006)

Chas_M said:


> But it works for versions 2.3, 2.4, and 2.5 in Win XP (don't know about Vista)


Worked great for me with Vista, got me past not being able to start the 'server'.


----------



## KitTivo (Oct 30, 2004)

Chas_M said:


> I too was having problems installing version 2.5 or 2.5.1 in place of a working version of 2.3. I tried many of the fixes reported here to no avail. I always found some error preventing desktop from running.
> 
> In reviewing other similar posts here I found a reference to a software item from Tivo that makes "magic" happen. It is called Tivo Desktop Cleaner and is available on their Tivo web site. It is a very brief command file that purges all the unnecessary stuff that Desktop hides, but does not lose your media access code or the Plus update code.
> 
> ...


TivoDesktop suddenly stopped working for me. This desktop cleaner fixed everything.

It's on the Tivo Desktop 2.5 page.

Another useful note is that you can connect to your Tivo via your web browser.

The format is:



> In browser type:
> 
> https://<your tivo ip>/nowplaying/index.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for being here! We'll see if it also solves the problem I had of TivoDesktop crashing if my destination drive had less than 4 G on it while it was still transferring. It would also cause my Tivo box to reboot as well.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm running Tivo Desktop 2.3a on my S2 v6.2a and (believe it or not) Vista.

The server name that comes up on the TiVo screen appears to be the first 7 characters of my computer login name -- David R -- same for both music and pictures.

I found the cookies file and suspect that's the source of the name, but I don't know where to change it. 

Can someone help?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you happen to have a period in your name in Windows? There's been a bug in TiVo Desktop for quite some time where a period in the name causes it to stop listing the full name.

So, for example, if my Windows name (not login) is Bob C. Jones, my PC shows up on the TiVo NPL as "Bob C" but if I take out the period, it appears as "Bob C Jones".

I've never tried to actually change what appears there, though.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

That makes sense. But what is the "windows name?" And how do you change it? Is it the name you use for Microsoft Office?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It's the user "description."

Go under Start - Control Panel - Users - pick your user and then Change My Name (this is under XP anyway).


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

Thank you! Now my anal retentive compulsions are satisfied!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe they'll finally fix that "bug" in 2.6.


----------



## mike_flood (Nov 16, 2004)

I have tried all this and it has not worked.
What I need is something to do a "seek and delete" for everything concerned with Tivo Desktop.
TiVo support doesn't respond to inquiries. 
And using the procedure on TV3 to diagnose errors doesn't list ports that are open or closed. It merely say "Failed" Big help that is.
But gosh. . .the Youtube access works great ! (BS)


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

mike_flood said:


> What I need is something to do a "seek and delete" for everything concerned with Tivo Desktop.


That's what the TiVo Desktop Cleaner does:

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...iVo_Desktop_Installation_Troubleshooting.html


----------



## makalina (Jun 4, 2004)

Tried everything I have seen in the thread...except when I go to the link for the Tivo cleaner, the page refers to it but gives no link. Am I missing something?


----------



## makalina (Jun 4, 2004)

PS: running vista


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

makalina said:


> Tried everything I have seen in the thread...except when I go to the link for the Tivo cleaner, the page refers to it but gives no link. Am I missing something?


The link to the Cleaner itself is about 3/4ths of the way down the page where it says:



> Follow the steps below to use the TiVo Desktop Cleaner utility to remove a previous version of TiVo Desktop.
> 
> 1. Download TiVo Desktop Cleaner, locate the downloaded file TivoDesktopCleaner.zip, right click on the file, and select Extract All... to extract the files into a folder on the desktop.


The link is some sort of re-direct so I can't link to it directly.


----------



## dah3 (Mar 29, 2002)

I found I was able to fix the "Element not found" message merely
by removing all the files in the directory

c:\Documents and Settings\MY_USERNAME_HERE\Local Settings\Application Data\Tivo Desktop\Cache\

Note the c: drive is NOT where I installed the Tivo Desktop, apparently it keeps some
files on c: in any event.


----------



## makalina (Jun 4, 2004)

I was able to get a clean install and have had no problems until today. Worked fine last night. Today desktop will not start, with the element message. Why does this keep happening? How can I keep it from happening again?


----------



## mike_flood (Nov 16, 2004)

windracer said:


> That's what the TiVo Desktop Cleaner does:
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...iVo_Desktop_Installation_Troubleshooting.html


I finally had a chance to come back here and check on the status of fixing "Unable to start. . . ."
I downloaded and installed the TiVo cleanup pieces. I didn't believe that it would solve my problem as I have TivoDesktop 2.6.2.

But it cleaned it up and I was able to reinstall the program and it's working fine now. I even still have access to all the .tivo files I had on the PC. I didn't have to re-enter the MAK. All is well. It sees both my Tivo 2 and Tivo 3

Thanks much


----------

